
Show HN: Get a Paul Graham essay sent to your inbox once a week - bbirnbaum
https://weeklypaulgraham.com/
======
PaulHoule
He doesn't write one every week does he?

Can we just skip ahead to the one where he says the thing that he says he
can't say?

~~~
bbirnbaum
It pulls essays from the archives. Sounds like I could make that more clear.

~~~
PaulHoule
So at some point it runs out or keeps posting the same old ones over and over
again?

~~~
bbirnbaum
It will just stop when it runs out (until he writes a new one).

The motivation is that PG has a bunch of great writing about startups, etc.,
but it's a bit hard to go to his website and dive in since there's so much. So
this gives it to you in newsletter form, making it easier to set up a habit of
reading a little bit at a time.

------
AlDante2
Sounds like a job for GPT-3 :-)

~~~
bbirnbaum
Haha. These are real essays from the archives.

